# 7-Ton Electric Log Splitter (Sold under the names WoodEze, Pow 'R' kraft, and Ryobi)



## DanCorcoran (May 12, 2011)

The last mention of this splitter that I can find using the "search" function on this forum was about 6 months ago by folks who had recently purchased them.  Can anyone provide me with an update of their experience with this?  Has the unit held up and performed as you'd like?  Have you had any experiences with the company that provides warranty coverage, parts, etc.?


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 14, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 15, 2011)

Dan, maybe they are all still out there splitting their wood because they are a bit slower.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 15, 2011)

About 100 views of this thread so far, with no owners responding .  My guess is that folks who are serious about wood cutting, splitting, and burning have heavy-duty splitters and enjoy Hearth.com all year 'round.  Those with small electrics are probably not spending time in the off season looking at Hearth.com.  

I realize these small splitters are not heavy duty, but neither are my needs.  I'd just like something reasonably reliable that has spare parts available.  I also don't want another gasoline engine to maintain and feed, hence electric.


----------



## Kenster (May 15, 2011)

Dan, you can't shame the members here into post a product review.    With 100 hits, surely someone would have replied if they had any information for you.


----------



## fatwoodfirestarters (May 16, 2011)

We sell electric splitters but not the small 7tons because so many people end up not liking the small ones.  Our smallest electric is 16tons and sells for just under $1100.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 16, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Dan, you can't shame the members here into post a product review.    With 100 hits, surely someone would have replied if they had any information for you.



That wasn't meant to shame anyone.  I was just trying to explain why there'd be 100 views and no responses.  An additional reason would be that there are a lot fewer of the small electrics in use by hearth.com readers than other types.


----------



## tfdchief (May 17, 2011)

Dan, 
I had a DR 6 ton electric splitter for a while. I split with a maul most of my life.  As I got older and it started to hurt, I went looking for a little help.  I thought I just need something to split most of it and I could still split the rest by hand.  It split most stuff but it really made me unhappy when it wouldn't split one and I had to throw it off to the side and use the monster maul. I am a wood scrounger and have to take what I can get and a lot of it is knotty, gnarly stuff that doesn't split easily. If you are only splitting straight grained 12 in and smaller stuff (from nice straight trees, no limbs, grown in the woods) the electrics work just fine. As BS said, they are a little slow. I ended up trading mine in where I bought it and got the one in my signature. Love it, nothing stops it. ;-P


----------



## pen (May 17, 2011)

Since you want opinions I'll give mine based on experience w/ cutting wood in general.  Otherwise, best I can give you is the reviews off of amazon, which I assume you have seen:

http://www.amazon.com/Pow-Kraft-655...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1305596299&sr=1-2

The folks who ranked it w/ a 2 or less complained it wouldn't work on more than 10 in diameter wood.  I suppose you have to take it for what it's worth w/out knowing the folks.  After reading the reviews, the low end ones seem more honest to me.  The high end ones seem like people trying to justify their expenditure.  

If it were me, I wouldn't spend that kind of money on it.  For not so much more you'll have a unit that will last 20+ years and do anything you want.  

But again, that's just me.  I grew up using a log splitter that my grandfather built which had a 2 cylinder Wisconsin engine which was hand crank (no pull cord)

I now split everything by hand.  I could still borrow that splitter if I wanted, but that's just my bias so that you know since I haven't used an electric.

If you buy one of these be sure to review it.  Pics too!  But, my 2 cents is that I hope you don't.  If people are having trouble with this on any variety wood in 10 in diameter I have serious concerns.

pen


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 17, 2011)

pen,

Yes, I've read all the reviews I could find online.  Have you watched the video?  The splitter seems to have plenty of power.  I'm more interested in longevity, after watching this:

http://www.northlineexpress.com/NLETube.asp?itemin=5WZ-LS75&videofile=iwpaJCSVfgc

There are other videos online, but this shows the widest range of wood being split.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

I've split several cords, I would say, with my little Harbor Freight electric splitter.
You have to fiddle around with wood positioning (a fair percentage) when it doesn't split, and it does indeed choke on a fair number.
It doesn't say "7 ton", but I'd take those claims with a grain of salt.  Mine has a "2 HP" motor.
It's held up well.  I found my old "just bought it" thread - wow does it look nice and shiny.
Any it was only $240 bucks!
I can't believe it's been 5 years.
I'm planning on trying it out on some of the rounds after I start cutting up the log pile-not totally for laughs (I have a gas splitter now too).
It's super convenient to move and does well on a pretty long extension cord.
PS:  I wouldn't use a kill-a-watt meter for measuring peak draw; I have a multimeter that does this now.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, Velvetfoot.  What I like about the Pow'r'Kraft is the two-stage pump, but it's good to know that the Harbor Freight splitter has worked for you.  

My woodstove is at my cabin, so I am seldom there and thus use very little wood.  It makes no sense for me to buy a more expensive (larger) splitter, since I'd have nowhere to store it.  It'd be sitting out year 'round and would probably disappear, since the cabin is unguarded when I'm not there.  An electric one I could store in the small shed.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

If you unscrew the little handle, mine can even be stored vertically.
They seem to be getting a little bigger, lately, as well as more costly.

Two-stage sounds good though.  You have to make sure it'll run on your outlet too, as in, maybe the inrush current would trip a 15 amp breaker and not a 20 amp breaker.

I sit on a pail with a pad on it and have a few pieces nearby that I can pick up and put on the splitter.  I also use a square piece of wood as a spacer to help the cycle time.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

ooops, I forgot to post the link to the old thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3918


Shiny......


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Yours looks to be more solidly constructed than the current Harbor Freight model.

 I realize that the Pow'r'Kraft doesn't say it's a two-stage pump, it says it's a two-speed motor.  Not sure what the difference is, or if it matters, as long as there's 7 tons at the higher setting.  That video shows some impressive splitting (starting about 7 minutes into the video).  I expect I'll use mine with no more than a 25-foot long, 10-gauge cord on a 20-amp circuit.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

Actually, it looks identical, except the new one has pneumatic tires.  When I need to, I put mine on a dolly.
4 bills is too much.

For me, this year, it'll be easy to get this right to where the wood will be stacked vs the gas splitter.  Leave it there, bring it back, no problem.   If I can find an easy way (ie, the lawn mower-pulled trailer vs wheelbarrow) to get the rounds there, I'll be golden.  I wonder if HF would give me a prize if I did the entire grapple load with this splitter and a backup maul (and wedges)?  Just kidding.

Edit:  I was just reading the reviews on HF, and several said they used the 20% coupon, but I swear that I've read it isn't good for splitter.


----------



## Battenkiller (May 17, 2011)

I suspect on many of the negative reviews that folks don't know what end of the log goes at what end.  Just like with a gas splitter, it pays to align the round in the easiest splitting orientation.

My $300 unit does the job fine or me.  I've split some pretty big rounds (up to 16" across) of cherry, black birch and even shagbark hickory with mine.  So far, I'm pretty impressed.  Funny, the guy I bought the black birch from was whining about his gas splitter having problems with it, so I told him to keep it coming in big pieces and I'd re-split whatever wouldn't fit in the stove.  He laughed and said, "That little thing will blow up first log you try it on", but it went right through the stringiest rounds.  I keep it sharp, so it cuts through most of the strings.  

On oak, maple, cherry and ash, it just pops them apart... convincingly.  I've caught more than a few on the back of my forearm, and glad I was that I leave it there as a guard because they might have bounced off my noggin' if I didn't.  Cycling time is just OK, but I'm not trying to make a living splitting the stuff.

I have to take down a big elm that died last year.  I'm curious to see if this unit has the snot to do any of it.  That will be the true test.  Now, if it will only hold up for five years, I'll be tickled pink.  I had no expectations of this thing lasting 20 years when I bought it, but 5 years at $60/yr would be way easier and cheaper than renting a gas splitter a few times a year.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

I just looked around, and I think the unit you're (Dan) looking at is too much.
I bet something like this, which seems just like mine, would do the trick for $250:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/log-splitters/speeco-electric-log-splitter-5-ton-2152594
The guts look just like mine.
In fact, the one you're looking at could also be a gussied-up model like mine as well.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 17, 2011)

Battenkiller,
Which splitter do you have?

Velvetfoot,
The HF 7 ton that I'm looking at online appears to be different from yours (the block in front that is pushed by the piston/cylinder, for example).


----------



## velvetfoot (May 17, 2011)

Looks pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Battenkiller (May 17, 2011)

Dan, I have the one from Lowes, but I think they are all basically the same.  The differences are very subtle at any rate.  Mine is called "Task Force" by Lowes.

Here's a YouTube video of it:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzZCxVT9Y84&NR=1[/youtube]

Notice how it just plows right on through that funky piece at the end of the clip, slicing through the wood fibers as it goes.  Mine's only been stopped once, and that was a ridiculously gnarly butt section of box elder, huge one at that.  I flipped it over and knocked off the edges until I got it to a more manageable piece and got 'er split fine.  Like I said, I believe keeping the edge razor sharp helps with a small power splitter like this one.  Also, always remember to keep that valve open in use.  Failing to do that may break it and void the terms of your warranty.  I got the extended Lowe's warranty, and I plan on raising a pretty big stink if it fails and they try to get out of fixing it.

Heh, heh.... yeah, me against Lowe's, that oughta go smoothly.  Like David vs. Goliath on crack prolly.  :roll:


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 17, 2011)

Velvetfoot, you're right.  I was misinterpreting the hauling handle, which they apparently moved from the end of the cylinder to the support frame.  Also looks like they beefed up the wheels a bit, but a solid frame in any event.

Battenkiller, I think I'm convinced that an electric will be all I need.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 19, 2011)

I have the Ryobi 4 ton & it splits 90 percent of everything as it is. What it won't split, I cut a saw notch the depth of the bar in the end & there isn't anything that wont split this way, Randy


----------



## Kenster (May 24, 2011)

How do your knees hold up, squatting on the ground all day?  I think I'm going to settle for an electric splitter.  Maybe the seven ton one at Harbor freight.
Since you roll up upright on that built in dolly, can you operate it in Vertical position?

Any problem with running this at the end of about 100 feet or extension cord?

Someone mentioned changing out the power switch to a toggle switch so you don't have to run it with two hands.  Would that work?  Bad idea?


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 25, 2011)

I think the instructions state the maximum length and minimum gauge extension cord required.  Ten gauge or twelve gauge and 50-feet is what I remember, but could be wrong.


----------



## Kenster (May 25, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I think the instructions state the maximum length and minimum gauge extension cord required.  Ten gauge or twelve gauge and 50-feet is what I remember, but could be wrong.



Dang!  I can't get a break!  All my rounds and stacks are at least 100 feet from the nearest plug.  I sure don't want to move about two cords of rounds up to the house, split them, then move them back to my wood stacking area.

Maybe it would be worth it to get an electrician to run a buried cable out there and install an outlet box.


----------



## PJF1313 (May 25, 2011)

Ken - You could always go with a larger gauge x-cord.   

Just a general FYI - in electrical; as well as sheet metal; the LOWER the number (18, 16, 14, etc.) the HEAVIER the wire/metal.    

At a hundred foot, I would go AT LEAST 12 gauge, if not 10.  It's gonna be heavy and expensive, but you'll won't have a problem.

JMHO


----------



## Kenster (May 25, 2011)

Great, PJF1313!   Thanks.  I can make my own x cords.   Just need a heavy duty male and female end, right?


----------



## PJF1313 (May 25, 2011)

Ken -

 At a bare minimum, I'd go with the best I could find locally (Hubbell, Leveton are good mfg's) at an electrical or industrial supply house.
Just keep away from the box store (home depot; lowes; TSC; etc.)  The import stuff is usually garbage, and will cause you more pain for the few cents you'll save.  

  I have an "Earthquake" 5 tonner that I use to re-split on the shop.  The nearest outlet is about 20 some-odd feet away, and I use a 12 gauge cord that I made up. It's rated at 15 amps @ 120; so I made a cord and a dedicated outlet; had a few spare breakers in the panel; just for it.  This spring, I decided to do some splitting with it outdoors (wanted to see what it could "really" do).   A 100', type SJOOW; 12 ga.; and about 6 or so hours later, the cord was cool (about ambient temperature), the splitter didn't quit (quite a surprise) and the breaker didn't trip (15 a).

  At 200 feet, I would go with an 10 gauge cord.  It's all about resistance - the longer the cord, the higher the resistance.  I don't know how much you know about plumbing, but is just about the same thing; but instead of water in a pipe, it electrons in a wire.


----------



## Kenster (May 25, 2011)

What do you think about running the cable through one inch PVC pipe and burying it?


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 25, 2011)

If you go to the trouble of burying PVC pipe, why not put the solid copper insulated cable in it that is used to wire houses?  (Is it called Romex?)  Then you'd have a permanent installation.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 25, 2011)

-Unit has to be horizontal when in operation.
-I sit on a bucket.


----------



## Stax (May 31, 2011)

Dan, don't do it.  I've got a 7 Ton Powerhouse from Sears that will only handle up to a 10-12" log.  Anything wider and it quits.  Mine sits in the shed.  Looking to sell it.  Split by hand or save your money for a hydro.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 31, 2011)

Rcrozier said:
			
		

> Dan, don't do it.  I've got a 7 Ton Powerhouse from Sears that will only handle up to a 10-12" log.  Anything wider and it quits.  Mine sits in the shed.  Looking to sell it.  Split by hand or save your money for a hydro.



Please see my comments on your other post...

P.S.  Please watch this video and see if your Powerhouse seems to have about the same splitting ability as this one (not the 4-ton at the beginnning of the video, but the 7-ton that's shown about halfway through).  It'd help to know if yours can handle about the same size rounds:

http://www.northlineexpress.com/NLETube.asp?itemin=5WZ-LS75&videofile=iwpaJCSVfgc


----------



## Sooz (Aug 25, 2011)

So Dan, did you end up buying an electric splitter? If so, which one and how do you like it? Thanks for the informative thread!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, Sue, I bought the Pow'R'Kraft on Amazon about a month ago.  I've used it several times and it does everything I need it to.  I have 7 acres of forest around the cabin and lots of huge trees, both standing and down.  Folks talk about the need to split large logs, but I've realized I can't lift the really big stuff.  It has split everything I put on it, with the exception of two pieces of fresh elm, where the tree branched.  I started both of those with my Fiskars, then finished them with the electric.  So far, I've split at least a cord of hickory, elm, and oak with no difficulty.

It has two limitations, but I knew about them when I bought it and they're fine with me:  it splits only horizontally and it probably won't split huge logs (but since I can't lift them anyway, I'll never know).  It seems to be very solidly built.  I did buy a Harbor Freight 10-gauge 25-foot extension cord, which delivers all the amps that the splitter needs.  Very quiet operation, no exhaust fumes, no gasoline and engine oil to fool with...suits me fine!

P.S. I wouldn't recommend this splitter for people who need to split many cords of wood each season, or for those who need to split vertically, or for those with really large logs, or for those who need to use their splitter a long distance from electric outlets.  It might work fine, but I doubt that this is the target market for this unit.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 25, 2011)

Mantis makes a decent little electric splitter that splits vertically. If thats your thing. 

http://mantis.com/mantis-swiftsplit.asp


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 25, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Mantis makes a decent little electric splitter that splits vertically. If thats your thing.
> 
> http://mantis.com/mantis-swiftsplit.asp



That looks like the Harbor Freight splitter (which is similar to mine), but mounted on a frame that allows vertical splitting.  It's a weird design, though, for two reasons:  the log must be lifted up a foot or so to get it on the splitter (which kind of undermines the reason you want to split vertically in the first place, i.e., so you don't have to lift the log), and secondly, the ram must lift the log up to the wedge, rather than pushing the wedge down through the log.  This means that some of the splitting power is wasted in lifting the log.


----------



## latitude45 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzdYE3fZlY4

going on year 3 with my homelite electric splitter. I can split some really big stuff if its nice and straight. 

I split about 4 full cords with it each year. 

I did have to refill the fluid this summer as I forgot to close the air hole when I put it away last fall.. there was a nice puddle on my garage floor this spring..

You also need to keep an eye on the nuts and lock washers.. they tend to loosen..


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2011)

Dan, glad to hear you're happy with your splitter. I'd like to add my 2 cents.

I have one of the 4 (or 5) ton units sold by Home Depot. It is labeled Homelite, but it is actually a rebranded Ryobi. From what I have been able to gather, Ryobi is the actual manufacturer of nearly all of these small electric splitters. Close examination of the details of the cylinder, pull-rod linkage, moving head and motor reveal them all to be the same. The Mantis also has exactly the same cylinder, linkage, etc, but must have a different hydraulic configuration to allow vertical operation. Even the 7 ton units have all the same details, so I assume there must be a difference in the pump to produce the higher tonnage. 

I have had my unit for 3 years and I still love it. I share it with a friend, we both heat exclusively with wood in the mountains of northern California where temps can dip below zero from time to time. We each burn about 5 cords per year, so the splitter has been processing 10 cords per year. The only problem with the machine was related to forgetting to open the bleeder screw, which caused the seals in the cylinder to fail. It came with a 3 year warranty, so we took it back to Home Depot. They exchanged it on the spot with no questions.

The wood we split is mostly softwood (Douglas fir, lodgepole pine, western cedar and juniper), but we also get some Black Oak (Quercus kelloggii). The oak can be tough, the doug fir stringy and the juniper knotty. I cut my wood 17 inches long and this little splitter handles 95% or better with occasional need to reposition because of knots. I have stalled it in very wet white fir, the wood was so soft that the wedge was fully buried but the log wouldn't pop. In general we are working with 10 to 24 in. diameter rounds, but I have split oak rounds as large as 28 in. with no preparation. Larger rounds required a cut made by plunging the end of the chainsaw bar into the wood, then starting the split in the cut. Like Dan, I can't handle rounds much larger, so this limitation is irrelevant.

Because my back doesn't like working bent over, I modified the two-handed controls with foot pedals. This allows me to work standing up and frees my hands to control the splits. As for the safety considerations, my arms aren't long enough to get my hands in harms way when standing up. 8v}

Regarding the power cord discussions, I use a 12 ga. 75 ft cord. Remember that the motor does not run continuously unless modified with a toggle switch, so the power requirements are reduced. 

Things I love about this splitter:
1. Effectiveness, it handles all my needs
2. Price, $300
3. Economy of operation, electricity is much cheaper than gas
4. Low maintenance, a little hydraulic oil from time to time and maybe some grease on the beam
5. Easy starting, plug it in and step on the pedals
6. Very quiet, I can hold a conversation while splitting
7. No fumes
8. Compact size and low weight, takes up very little space in my garage and I can pick it up and put it in my little Honda Civic   wagon without help

I would recommend this splitter to anyone unless:
1. They are splitting large or tough wood
2. They are splitting commercial quantities
3. Electricity is not readily available

I hope this is helpful to others shopping for a splitter.

Craig


----------



## kobudo (Sep 28, 2011)

I am off the grid and produce my own electricity.
How much do these electric splitters draw?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine (4 or 5 ton) draws 15 amps @ 120v.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 29, 2011)

Iv stalled a 30 ton Tow behind splitter on some knots already. I guess i let that big oak rounds 30" diameter get too dry. Just moving them in position was a killer ,must have weighed 200+ Lbs some of them.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 30, 2011)

trump said:
			
		

> Iv stalled a 30 ton Tow behind splitter on some knots already. I guess i let that big oak rounds 30" diameter get too dry. Just moving them in position was a killer ,must have weighed 200+ Lbs some of them.



I'm confused...how does this relate to inexpensive electric splitters?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 30, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the concept of electric but it cant handle the big jobs unless it gets beyond 5-7 ton. I considered one myself until i did some extensive splitting with a tow behind rental
. After that i was glad i didnt spend $400 to find out it was way under sized/powered. If you have light duty work they are fine. If they get beyond 7 ton and can go vertical i may give them a second look.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 30, 2011)

Agreed...a 12-18 inch round is plenty big for my needs, so my electric works fine.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 30, 2011)

trump said:
			
		

> Iv stalled a 30 ton Tow behind splitter on some knots already. I guess i let that big oak rounds 30" diameter get too dry. Just moving them in position was a killer ,must have weighed 200+ Lbs some of them.



I've found that oak is easier to split green.

Dan, I like your house, looks like mine without the additions.


----------

